# finally upgraded



## !!!shaunie!!! (Jun 16, 2008)

iv finally got an upgrade after naggin my parents and multiple state titles and many top 10 finishes in national titles yay

from a 2000 trek 2200
bontrager oclv forks
2000 ultegra
fizik airone wing flex seat
shimano r-540 wheels
look pp396 pedals
cinelli criterium bars
bontrager select stem


now upgraded to a 
cervelo soloist 2008
3t funda forks
2008 dura ace
selle italia SLR gel flow seat
dt swiss RR 1450 mon chasserale white
look keo carbon pedals
FSA K-force bars
deda elementi zero100 servizio corse stem
and payed only $2500 AUD for it

i think its worth it


----------



## dtb0004 (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats! you should post pics when you get the chance


----------



## !!!shaunie!!! (Jun 16, 2008)

hopefully this woks
but this is my new bike


----------



## !!!shaunie!!! (Jun 16, 2008)

hopefully this one works this time
i have upgraded from this









to this


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

picture fail


----------

